

TinyKeep - AI Focused Gaming - Sealy
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/phidinh/tinykeep

======
andridk
It's really interesting to see the focus on AI because those dumb monsters is
really what makes games like Diablo 3 so mindless in the long run.

I would support, but developing a new game in Flash/Air is keeping me from
considering it - since it does not support my platform.

